# What type of plant does this?



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

What are a few types of plants that spread as they grow,like increase in pop.
I think mosses do this...flame moss?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

pygmy chain swords spread by sending thick roots out and shoots come up from them. also like Vals do the same thing. "Vallisnaria".


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Crypts do. 
Lotus does. 

Not sure what else.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dwarf Hairgrass and Glosso both send out runners as well.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that runners are pretty standard means of reproduction on most rosette type, non-stem plants. Some plants the runner is the plant, sort of, eg: Anubias are basically just a runner (rhizome) that throws new leaf pairs as is creeps along whatever it's substrate happens to be.

Are you looking for a specific plant or trying to ID one?

The Plantfinder at APC is a really good place to search, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/.

Tropica.com is okay too I guess...


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh... um so do they need any special light or are they just fine with a bit of sunlight daily?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

flashback3003 said:


> Oh... um so do they need any special light or are they just fine with a bit of sunlight daily?


Which one?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Flash all plants need a min of 9 hour photo period. so a bit of sunlight for 3 hours a day would not be suitable.but depending on the size of the aquarium and the specific plant u want, the light you would have to buy could be very cheap. Or the light you have may be enough. little more info would be appreciated .


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh.. ok then how about dwarf hairgrass and flame moss?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

flashback3003 said:


> Oh.. ok then how about dwarf hairgrass and flame moss?


The flame moss might be OK, but the Dwarf Hairgrass won't carpet like you would want it to (at least not with just sunlight).


----------

